
Rust – JWT Workflow Project - saurav2k4u
https://github.com/sgrust01/jwtvault
======
AndrewDucker
It would be lovely if the Readme said what JWT was...

~~~
detaro
I'm guessing "JSON Web Token"

~~~
saurav2k4u
Yup...

------
CameronNemo
Could this be used to implement something like dex?

~~~
saurav2k4u
Not explored yet...

